# Anyone know how to add rhythm slashes in Sibelius??



## memyselfandus (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know how to add rhythm slashes in Sibelius?

Thanks!


----------



## kape (Sep 9, 2009)

Write the rhythms on the third line of the staff(the note b on the treble staff for guitar).Select the notes and go to Window>Properties.Click the Notes tab and select item 4 from the pop-up list at the top.
EDIT 
I just found out a faster way: select the notes and press Shift-Alt-3 for slashes without stems and Shift-Alt-4 for slashes with stems :D (I`m on PC, I guess Alt is Option on Mac)


----------



## memyselfandus (Sep 10, 2009)

Kape thanks a ton!


----------

